# Fishing around Ashley ND



## Fall_Fever (Aug 5, 2006)

Is anybody been catching much around Ashley area coldwater, dry, etc. I was hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Check your PM's!!!!!


----------

